# replacement trunk lense



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

I have altezzas and was wondering if anyone knew of anyone making a clear trunk lense?Or can anyone suggest how to do it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
The only thing I can think of is to remve the paint that is behind it which will be super difficult. A stripper will deform the plastic. Thinner probably isn't strong enough. Then comes sanding which will not leave a clear piece of plastic. Then of course you just spray on chrome or something in the back and then just re-mount.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a DIY thing.
There is not a clear third brake light for sale for the B14 Sentra.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There are 4 different center lights for B14's.Grey(99 SE-L only), early red(95-97),late red(98-99)and black(used on some lower line 95-97 cars).They are all molded in color,not painted.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *There are 4 different center lights for B14's.Grey(99 SE-L only), early red(95-97),late red(98-99)and black(used on some lower line 95-97 cars) *


those are center pieces, this guy is talking about the third brake light(right above the center piece)....talk to 1997ga16de(justin) he made his clear, he didnt like it tho, might wanna ask him how me made that piece


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't have that piece anymore, and it looked like crap when I did it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine looks alright, but it will be gone next year.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *There are 4 different center lights for B14's.Grey(99 SE-L only), early red(95-97),late red(98-99)and black(used on some lower line 95-97 cars).They are all molded in color,not painted. *


Interesting, i didn't know that the reds were different. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the late red is the same color, the only difference is that they have a slightly different shape in the middle and the reverse signals are bigger.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh, i noticed the reverse lights being bigger (i like mine better) although i never noticed the different shape in the middle


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *It's a DIY thing.
> There is not a clear third brake light for sale for the B14 Sentra. *


My Nissan Exalta STA(Sentra b14 to you)came with stock as in clear OEM LED third brake light


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *My Nissan Exalta STA(Sentra b14 to you)came with stock as in clear OEM LED third brake light *


any pics?

Is it the same shape as the B14 Sentra lense?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I want to see this too. Please post pix


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sean, you shaving yours? im surprised you haven't yet, with the show car look, that sucker just doesn't need to be there!!! im definately shaving mine. the spoiler im gettin has led brake light. no need for 4 brake lights  it can't be too hard, how come i never see pics of shaved third brake lights?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> any pics?
> 
> Is it the same shape as the B14 Sentra lense?


I have pics of my ride in my sig.You can see it in the rear shots. Well,i have a different body b14 than yours.Instead of having the third brake light in the trunk, i have mine in the rear deck stock.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

the link don't work


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry about that. I didnt know that link didn't work.Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

u say the late model red lense is the same color as the tails? would it match testors candy apple red or any other similar paint that would be good for painting tails. I still want to do my red painted altezzas thing but i never got around to actually buying some.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *sean, you shaving yours? im surprised you haven't yet, with the show car look, that sucker just doesn't need to be there!!! im definately shaving mine. the spoiler im gettin has led brake light. no need for 4 brake lights  it can't be too hard, how come i never see pics of shaved third brake lights? *


Oh, it will be shaved in the future.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have to shave mine BAD. I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!! I HATE IT!!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ he hates it!!!
umm yeah, i can't wait till scorchin finishes my rear finish panel. i've been drivin around with a garbage bag taped to the back. yuck  he can definately take his time though, i know it will be high quality, just like the rest of his work. im just lookin forward to be big pimpin once its on though  lol.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so ur the other guy? ScorchN mentioned he was making one for someone else. I hope this doesn't become a habit. I want it to be a rare piece


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I doubt that enough people are willing to pay, and do the fabrication it takes to make it work, to make it a common item.

Plus, each one can be done with custom, 1 off styles.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can't wait to have mine ready. We went through alot with the trunk bar. I got ur's from ScorchN, but that crack in the center made it unuseable, so I sent it back for fixing via UPS and UPS broke it to the point of no help. UPS refunded the entire cost of the item and the shipping cost, but no bar is left, so Scrochin is gonna make a new one for me along with xt's.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, he filled me in on the details.
At least UPS covered it.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn I had to do it.... Sorry its taking so long but mold should be done this weekend and pics of the finished part befor tues....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I CANT WAIT!!! I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!I CANT WAIT!!!

hehe, all I have to say is


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

when did you send yours in 1997 GA...?
you getting same as me? no shaved keyhole, shaved badge, etc.?
lookin do?

HEY SCORCH: DON'T LET UPS BREAK MINE!!!! PACK THAT SUCKER UP REAL GOOD!!! THE STUFF THAT I SENT the panel in and the box should be reusable. DON'T MAKE ME WAIT IF IT BREAKS. i'll cry.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh my god,...that is just plain crazy!!That has to be one of the most nuttest center trunk piece that I saw yet!!!I seen that on !1CLNB14's car, hey scorchn200sx i'm curious how much you do t hose custom jobs for??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *when did you send yours in 1997 GA...?
> you getting same as me? no shaved keyhole, shaved badge, etc.?
> lookin do?
> 
> HEY SCORCH: DON'T LET UPS BREAK MINE!!!! PACK THAT SUCKER UP REAL GOOD!!! THE STUFF THAT I SENT the panel in and the box should be reusable. DON'T MAKE ME WAIT IF IT BREAKS. i'll cry.   *


 ya, I'm sure mine will look exactly like yours. I haven't sent mine out yet. He told me that once he's done with the mold, he'll have me send mine in and mine will be made after yours.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

he he he. im so excited. he said because mine (and yours too) were different than seans (98-99) that it was a little different.
whoohoo for custom work. i'll bet b-14 owners'll be askin me about that piece wantin one exactly like it.
so frickin tight lookin. he said he was tryin to ship mine monday, but painting is taking a while for the right weather, etc.
im hoping it'll be here by wed-thursday.


----------

